# Any ideas for Zombie Popeye please.



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea how I can make more realistic arms for a zombie Popeye costume?
Thought about nude thigh high hose maybe brushed with liquid latex, does anyone have any other thoughts/ideas?


----------



## winklesun (Apr 10, 2010)

*popeye costume*

http://www.instructables.com/id/Popeye/step8/crazy-arms/


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks winklesun! I love the Instructables website and didn't even think of looking there.


----------

